# PM buds into hash.



## FUM (Sep 5, 2013)

One of my friends was told that he could use buds with PM to make HASH. I told him NO, but he asked me to check and make sure. Can you use buds with PM to make Bubble Hash?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

u can.   try rinsing the buds off before running them,  i know its proly a crapshoot- i wouldnt smoke it.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not make bubble hash with it.

Does anyone know about iso oil? I always assumed/guessed that if there was an acceptable way it would be with iso oil, does the alcohol do anything to kill PM?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

NO, do not ingest anything with mold on it..


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 8, 2013)

I *desperately* need new nerd glasses.  I read the title as "Pit bulls into hash".  :doh:

I am with the other peeps, I would be afraid to consume it.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree, you can do it, but why would you injest mold?
its a loss and youll learn not to let it mold again.


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been told that, with certain types of mold, you can treat the buds after harvest with a 50/50 mix of peroxide to kill the mold.  After using the peroxide, dry and cure as normal.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

the 50/50 mix will not kill the mold spores and they are what get into your lungs and cause problems. they sprout in the warm wet lining of the lungs and them you really got problem


----------

